# Dog Training Help



## amb221989 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey guys, i'm looking for a water dog trainer roughly around mobile alabama. i'd be willing to drive 3 hours to get to a good trainer. so any trainer from Louisiana to florida is ok. I have a Chesapeake Bay Retriever that needs some tuning up. any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I would ask over here: http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/

Lots more dog people from that area of the country that could help you out.


----------



## amb221989 (Nov 30, 2009)

ok great! thanks for your help!


----------

